# Lime juice for rust



## the tinker (May 6, 2018)

Fellow caber "Chi-town" has had fantastic results using lime juice to take rust off badly corroded handlebars and other plated. parts. I bought this chain ring for the green Ranger I am putting together and was about to use some steel wool on it to shine it up. Every time you use steel wool , even the fine stuff, it takes some precious chrome with it. So I took this rusty ring and carefully wrapped it in plastic wrap, that enabled me to use as little juice as possible, as I only had a partial bottle.  I placed it in a shallow plate and let it sit for three days. The back side of the ring had a thin layer of  greasy dirt on part of it and the juice would not cut through that.
All I did after the soak was to wash off with a paper towel and lightly wax. Turned out nice!
Before:




After.



It will go on this bike:


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 6, 2018)

Citric acid powder works well, too....


----------



## Boris (May 6, 2018)

I like to start with hot water when using citric acid. I haven't done any scientific studies, but I like to think it speeds up the process.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 6, 2018)

I don't know about you, but lime AND Coca-Cola are better in my tummy


----------



## vincev (May 7, 2018)

Put the lime in the coconut.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 7, 2018)

Then call me in the morning.


----------

